
Theranos is offering investors Elizabeth Holmes’ shares - zrana
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/23/theranos-is-offering-investors-elizabeth-holmes-shares-if-they-promise-not-to-sue/
======
PhilWright
So they are basically paying people, in potentially worthless shares, in order
to stop being sued. I guess that makes sense because if they are sued then the
shares will definitely become worthless. This is a cunning move but I would
never accept it as an investor. Why accumulate even more shares in a dodgy
company when suing might actually result in real cash you can actually spend.

~~~
grawlinson
No investor in their right mind will accept this deal. It's a foregone
conclusion that Theranos is going under at some stage soon.

As you said, the shares are worth jack shit.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Ruport Murdoch just sold $125 million in Theranos shares back to the company
for a $1

[http://www.businessinsider.com/rupert-murdoch-sells-
theranos...](http://www.businessinsider.com/rupert-murdoch-sells-theranos-
stake-2017-3)

~~~
PhilWright
Strange deal, I would have held out for at least $100. That would at least
have paid for a pizza night at home.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Tax shelter. Can take it as a loss now against other income.

------
rmason
If the technology doesn't work aren't the shares worth little or nothing? Why
bet on the future of the company if there's a cash settlement still possible?

~~~
tim333
Maybe there's a chance the IP is worth something.

~~~
SanjeevSharma
Agreed. They patented all their 'ideas'. If they could not get them to work
with todays tech does not mean that they cannot work in the future. The
patents still hold...

